# Herping pics



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

Hey thought id put up some pics iv taked over this year,


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

Hear is some more.


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

and more


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

more


----------



## Acrochordus (May 30, 2010)

Great photo's Hopper, just saw you live on the Central Coast. Do you go herping much on the Coast?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 30, 2010)

bad luck about that Tai, were the Brown Trees from Undarra


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

more


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

Yeah brown trees were found out that way.


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

Acrochordus said:


> Great photo's Hopper, just saw you live on the Central Coast. Do you go herping much on the Coast?
> Thanks Tim.


 

Tim, i used to live on the coast, but now am living in Cairns will have to change were i live, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 30, 2010)

Cracker shot of that Frilly, should enter it in the calendar comp


----------



## -Matt- (May 30, 2010)

Top photos hopper! Looks like you've had a very successful year so far.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 30, 2010)

Nice tai, like the panoptes too. any adders or elapids other then the whip and tai?


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

Tonights pics. Found two really nice stimmos that were ran over by cars.


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

some others from this year


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

some more


----------



## Rocket (May 30, 2010)

Great photos. I really like your Legless lizard shots, do you have anymore?


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

Rocket said:


> Great photos. I really like your Legless lizard shots, do you have anymore?


 


Rocket hear are some more.


----------



## liney (May 30, 2010)

you must have one of the most active locales or are Indiana Jones of finding herps lol. Bloody nice photos- enjoy seeing things not likely to find over here.


----------



## Sterlo (May 30, 2010)

nice photos mate good work keep it up


----------



## Serpentess (May 30, 2010)

Hopper said:


> more


 
That first snake is gorgeous! 
Also, how big was the Scrubby (?) in the fourth pic?

Oops, referring to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148323&d=1275198836 and http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148325&d=1275198911


----------



## Rocket (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for that. It seems you find alot of Burtons, all with variable colour and patterns. Nicely done.


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> That first snake is gorgeous!
> Also, how big was the Scrubby (?) in the fourth pic?
> 
> Oops, referring to http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148323&d=1275198836 and http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148325&d=1275198911



Scrubby was around 2m.


----------



## Serpentess (May 30, 2010)

Hopper said:


> Scrubby was around 2m.


 
Awwe. What a little cutie.
You have some great shots.


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> Awwe. What a little cutie.
> You have some great shots.


 
Yeah thanks, try my hardest haha.


----------



## Jay84 (May 31, 2010)

Oh poor little Stimmie  did it survive?


----------



## Hopper (May 31, 2010)

no he was fu*#ed had to be put out of his pain.


----------



## No-two (May 31, 2010)

Can I come on your next herping trip? Great photos, some stunning animals aswell.


----------



## Bax155 (May 31, 2010)

well about time someone started a good thread!! woo hoo!!
Great work hopper and great shots, can't tell you my favourites as there are to many, lucky bugger moving up that way too!!!
Look forward to more of these posts!!!


----------



## wizz (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice one any pics of mulgas from up your way ???


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2010)

great pics.love the one of the scrubby.what location did you get the photos of the night tigers.


----------



## jordo (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice photos


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

some great pics mate well done


----------

